# Gary Karr and Edgar Meyer



## CTakacs

I'm just curious what non-bass players think of these two soloists. Let's not turn this into a who is better dispute. What do you like / dislike about them?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Back in the day Gary was THE guy! He is still revered as a god in bass playing circles but he fired off a revolution in solo playing the result of which was players like Edgar popping up everywhere. 

I like Joel Quarrington and Bozo Paradjik more that either of the US players. 

On youtube you can find the up and coming Bogoslav Furtok who, for my money, is right up there.

FC


----------

